# I Got a Raise



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well kind of 2.8 percent times 2. I am sure Haley and PSA will use it well.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll leave this one alone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'll leave this one alone.


 Kind of a joke it is the first increase in either of my retirements so I found it a bit shocking. When I opened the mail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats on the raise. 

What is PSA? All my mind will go to is public service announcement.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Whatever. Every time... and I mean EVERY time for the last 10 years... I have received a COLA increase, a week later another notice comes in the mail: Oh, your insurance premiums just went up the same amount ALMOST TO THE PENNY of your increase. Like clockwork every year.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Whatever. Every time... and I mean EVERY time for the last 10 years... I have received a COLA increase, a week later another notice comes in the mail: Oh, your insurance premiums just went up the same amount ALMOST TO THE PENNY of your increase. Like clockwork every year.


Remember when Bush gave us that rebate or whatever it was called? My dryer went out. As a matter of fact, most of the houses on my street had appliances next to the curb. I figured the Secret Service was sabotaging appliances.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I retired I knew I was moving to a fixed income. Promised family I would not get bored or greedy and go back to work again. I left a world where if I wanted or need more I could get it . Just never really though about COLA increases .
Years ago bet your tail if Military got a raise the rent went up that month.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats on the raise!

BTW, Prepper Forum dues are increasing this month to 2.8 x 2. You receive a bill in the mail in the next few days. Thanks for your patronage.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Congrats on the raise!
> 
> BTW, Prepper Forum dues are increasing this month to 2.8 x 2. You receive a bill in the mail in the next few days. Thanks for your patronage.


(2.8x2)x0=what mods are paid. Yup. Should cover our expenses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Remember when Bush gave us that rebate or whatever it was called? My dryer went out. As a matter of fact, most of the houses on my street had appliances next to the curb. I figured the Secret Service was sabotaging appliances.


The rebate was $600. Supposedly to help stimulate the economy as people spent it.
I went to my local Ace Hardware, low and behold they had a Mossberg Silver Reserve 12 gauge O/U Combo that also had a set of 20 ga barrels with fore end, plus a total of 10 choke tubes, for a price of ............(wait for it).........$600.
So, I stimulated my local economy. By spending at a locally owned business.

Thank you, President Bush.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently I found out that I've been getting Social Security for about five years. I goes directly into our bank, but I don't pay the bills here, so...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Recently I found out that I've been getting Social Security for about five years. I goes directly into our bank, but I don't pay the bills here, so...


You didn't just type that, OMG, please go back to the basement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Remember when Bush gave us that rebate or whatever it was called? My dryer went out. As a matter of fact, most of the houses on my street had appliances next to the curb. I figured the Secret Service was sabotaging appliances.


It's strange how the appliances in my house seem to know every time I get a good commission check. The refrigerator, washer, dryer, stove, all of them conspire and decide to commit suicide. It's the damnedest thing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Recently I found out that I've been getting Social Security for about five years. I goes directly into our bank, but I don't pay the bills here, so...


I don't follow you.
I had to go to the SS office in person to sign up for my benefit. I had to have paperwork from the HR department of the company I worked for along with some other forms that I have forgotten about.
At that visit I also had to provide the bank routing number and account number for the direct deposit.
Every year I am sent a form 1099 showing how much I received, for income tax purposes.

How could you not know? Do you have someone appointed to handle your affairs?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In my case My Army retirement was all done by mail and 2 phone calls. Disability was deducted from the retirement amount , that is done for tax reasons. Sure I had a couple retirement interviews , records reviews as the time approached. Same with Rail Road retirement couple phone calls a form to sign in the mail done deal. In both case first check was deposited right on time and has never miss a due date yet.
I know what Comes in but I do not track it. Wife does a much better job. If something is not right she knows it. The COLA thing just caught me by surprise. In my last adventure COLA had long gone away. What ever the COLA was, it was taken directly by health Insurance.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How could you not know? Do you have someone appointed to handle your affairs?


Well, it was more of a joke than a condition.

I was bill collector, I'm familiar with debt. My wife is an investor, and she watches interest rates like a hawk. I called my broker and told him to give my wife access to all my money and investments. We even have a joke about it--I have four pristine pairs of Harley boots and a drawer full of very good knives--total of 539 dollars.

My Social Security goes automatically into our joint account, and my wife pays the debts. She is nice enough to tell me when I get a COLA, but I don't see that either.

If I won the lottery, I would go to our bank, find a VP, take out one credit card for expenses, but with an address on it for the bank. I would never touch money again. Now some of my buddies like to walk around with a roll of twenties. I don't get it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I understand how that works.
My full SS check goes into the house account. So does wife’s. She pays all the bills. 
My monthly pension from Georgia Pacific goes to my own account and is my spending money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I understand how that works.
> My full SS check goes into the house account. So does wife's. She pays all the bills.
> My monthly pension from Georgia Pacific goes to my own account and is my spending money.


I have no bike payments. But every month I make one to my self. That is the money used to purchase the replacement or another one I do not put it in the bank but in a Mutual fund. Last years fund went to the sidecar project.
Division of labor in the house hold. My wife does a fine job of tracking the cash flow.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My monthly pension from Georgia Pacific goes to my own account and is my spending money.


Yes, been there, done that.

But I've now reached the age/situation where if I wanted something I went and got it, leaving no bucket list. I can't even see a knife I'd want to have, in fact, I bought two bottom of the barrel knives just to have a project.

I'm even getting tired of the mall cafe' or as my wife tells me, I'm from a different generation--totally.

My wife does offer me money for coffee, but I seldom take it. "Things" don't move me anymore. But old guilts seem to follow me.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> Congrats on the raise.
> 
> What is PSA? All my mind will go to is public service announcement.


http://palmettostatearmory.com/

Same place lots of my money goes....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, it was more of a joke than a condition.
> 
> I was bill collector, I'm familiar with debt. My wife is an investor, and she watches interest rates like a hawk. I called my broker and told him to give my wife access to all my money and investments. We even have a joke about it--I have four pristine pairs of Harley boots and a drawer full of very good knives--total of 539 dollars.
> 
> ...


Well never liking to be a Parade Rainer..if you are drawing money from the VA and you take the meds..once they figure out somebody is running your bizness..such as a wifey type person.. they might want to come take your guns. You best put them fine shooting irons into the hands of one of your pals till the storm has abated. Just trying to cover all the bases here. Not wanting to create any more anxiety by any means. Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well never liking to be a Parade Rainer..if you are drawing money from the VA and you take the meds..once they figure out somebody is running your bizness..such as a wifey type person.. they might want to come take your guns. You best put them fine shooting irons into the hands of one of your pals till the storm has abated. Just trying to cover all the bases here. Not wanting to create any more anxiety by any means. Thanks.


You are absolutely correct about the VA taking your guns in that case.
But not to worry, he's not a vet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

spork said:


> http://palmettostatearmory.com/
> 
> Same place lots of my money goes....


Thanks. I seem to have brain-fog.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well trying to steer this choo choo back onto the tracks...the Warden said the nice payraise Brother Trump gave us was 69 bucks between the two of us. I got fifty nine and she she ten..or close to that. Mine is bigger cause I worked much harder than her most likely.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't follow you.
> I had to go to the SS office in person to sign up for my benefit. I had to have paperwork from the HR department of the company I worked for along with some other forms that I have forgotten about.
> At that visit I also had to provide the bank routing number and account number for the direct deposit.
> Every year I am sent a form 1099 showing how much I received, for income tax purposes.
> ...


"Shhhhhush....RPD. We say, "How are they treating you there?"...we don't want to trigger anyone. But hell he may not remember his log on tomorrow so whatever.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> W... Now some of my buddies like to walk around with a roll of twenties. I don't get it.


Back in my day we just used a rolled up sock....but to each his own.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

:vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> It's strange how the appliances in my house seem to know every time I get a good commission check. The refrigerator, washer, dryer, stove, all of them conspire and decide to commit suicide. It's the damnedest thing.


I've got a truck like that...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My monthly pension from Georgia Pacific goes to my own account and is my spending money.


You have spending money? I get VA and Social Security and don't see a dime unless I beg. I have to sell library's to you guys and on eBay to get spending money. Now she is trying to come after that. I'm telling her to F off but I don't know if that will last, LOL.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You have spending money? I get VA and Social Security and don't see a dime unless I beg. I have to sell library's to you guys and on eBay to get spending money. Now she is trying to come after that. I'm telling her to F off but I don't know if that will last, LOL.


That much is barely enough a month for gas to get to town.
Every year, attending the 5th Infantry Division reunion costs me around $1500. Plus, I want to restore my old Ford F-150.
So, I went back to work, average 24 hours a week, at a national auto parts chain to get extra bread. Hard to amass big money part time at minimum wage, but at least I don't have the headaches of being a boss anymore. Lowest man on the scale is a no-stress deal.

I need to get off my butt and file with the VA for my hearing. I've had the paperwork for a couple of years no. But, if approved, she's not getting a dime of it. I earned that the hard way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I told yall already of a sorta sad humorous story about one of my old high school pals who went off and joined the Marines back during Nam. He came back pretty messed up. Not that he was anywhere normal before he went over there. But upon inquiry his ailments wasnt related to combat but some of his pals did not like him and nearly stomped him to death in the barracks. He had PTSD and all kinds of nervous ailments..panic attacks etc. He got a check from the VA but he thought he could get the big money if he convinced them he was crazy. Spent years trying to convince em. I woulda testified on his behalf that yep he was crazy..but you got to jumjp through the hoops to get the grand prize. Well they finally fell for it..so he was no longer able to buy guns which was his favorite hobby..then he said it was my fault cause I had told folks he was trying to convince the VA he was crazy. A few years back he got worried he had lung cancer from smoking too much..so he moved to e cigs for a year or so..got lung cancer and died not too long back. He was a good old boy.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My pay raise was little over a 100 a month total. But, when you file your 2018 taxes, less will be taken from ya relatively speaking.
best way to get pay raises, is to pay off debt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our SS went up. So did our deduction for Medicare. Net gain = zero.
Funny how the government works, ain’t it?

For those that aren’t there yet - Medicare is not free. You pay for it. And if you want more than just bare bones, well you pay for that too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our SS went up. So did our deduction for Medicare. Net gain = zero.
> Funny how the government works, ain't it?


I got the same letter last week. Then again, my wife and I are cheap, we're good savers, and as much as I try to retire, work keeps showing up. Like you, I did find it a tad funny that the government went through all of the time and energy to send out a notice telling me they were going to do nothing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure where you guys are getting your numbers from. 2018 medicare for me was $134. 2019 will be 135.50. Thats only $1.50 more. And my SS is going to increase by $59.00. Thats a net gain for me! And as an added bonus, my medigap insurance policy premium is not increasing. I’m pretty happy!


----------

